# Nitrites



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I've had my tank cycling for 2 weeks now and everything is fine. EXCEPT for the stupid nitrites! On the test chart it is at the highest level which is 5.0 ppm. How do I lower it I'm desperate I was supposed to get my piranha today but then I tested the water and the nitrite is still high. What do I do? Please tell me. And also how long will it take before the nitrite is at 0?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You are almost done with the cycle. Probably another few days. This is normal and after the nitrItes spike, the nitrItes will drop and you will have nitrAtes. Then you can do a water change (i do 50%) and add fish.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

You may want to add a few low light floating plants. That help out my tank. They also help keep algae from growing.


----------

